# What would be the 'best' peptide cycle for mass gain?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm not asking for the cycle that would include the most meds, or the highest dose. I'm asking what would be the most efficient cycle one could do that gets the best of the meds available at the mo in a way that's sensible and efficient?

Would it simply be slin and growth with IGF post workout or? Would be interesting to see what is viewed as the best and most efficient cycle one could run?

I personally imagine it would be something like:


Pharma HGH 20-30IU a day, spread throughout the day

Pharma Slin 20-30IU a day, spread throughout the day

IGF 20-50mcg PostWO on days where Slin is not be using used

PEG MGF 2-3x a week, 300mcg a time


Cost not an issue in the question here BTW. Just looking at the best and most efficent use of the meds we have at hand.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Growth 10 to 20iu a day for duration

Slin use with meals 2 to 3 x per day

With that dose of gh igf isn't needed IMHO

Fair wack if AAS

Hell of alot of food


----------

